# BYB question



## Nycsparkle (Jan 23, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I just want to apologize in advance, I'm sure this topic has been covered in multiple areas in this forum. As I have already read several posts on BYB and to avoid the AKC breeder referral list. Which I might add I didn't, when getting my Monte. Which would most likely explain why he weighs 8.5 lbs. Don't get me wrong I by no means regret my baby boy, I love him with all my heart and he's sweet as pie. I will say that after reading all those posts I felt like I was completely taken advantage of. Most people go to the AKC to see what the breed standard is and forgive me for sounding like a complete moron when I say that I "trusted" that list to be a reputable one. I guess I took for granted that the AKC had a real standard, that they stood behind. I feel like an even bigger idiot for listening to this breeder on how the AKC comes and inspects their homes and checks their malts prior to them being allowed to be a certified AKC breeder. I know I completely fell for this dog and pony show. :blush: 

So now to my question. How the heck can the AKC put a stamp of approval on these BYB's?


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

My hubby and I have fought BYB"s (breed for greeders) and Puppy Mills for years. Have fostered the poor babies coming out of such situations. AKC was never any help as they are only a registration...PERIOD. Only once did they help me and that was because the Puppy Mill said AKC puppies and they were not registered. All AKC did was take their name off the AKC list and asked them not to use them on their ads. 
I beg folks that are looking for a puppy, contact your local Kennel Club or check the AMA for a list of reputable breeders. Do not buy from those that mix and match, "just" have puppies for profit and be careful as all of these despicable breeders sell their pups before 12 weeks. They often have great web sites and profess to really love their dogs but in the long run they are just "Breed for Greed" BYB's or Puppy Mills. 
We have seen it all and have tried to get this point across but not everyone listens.
There are many Show people on this site that can also steer you in the right direction.
AKC is only a registration for any breeder, be it BYB or Puppy Mill.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The AKC is only a registry, but it is the only legitimate registry in the US. They do have standards and will inspect kennels, but their primary goal is accurate record keeping. They are the only registry that use DNA testing to insure that their records are correct. Frequently used sires must submit a DNA sample to be kept on file plus the AKC inspectors may take DNA samples of dogs when necessary.

American Kennel Club - Investigations and Inspections Department

Buying an AKC registered puppy is no guarantee of health or quality, though. Just because your puppy is purebred does not mean she will grow up to look the way a Maltese is supposed to. That's why we urge people to use the American Maltese Association's (AMA) breeder referral list rather than the AKC list. The AMA is our parent club and sets the breed standard, protects the health of our beloved Maltese, and has a Code of Ethics its members must follow, including the "12 week rule" and a limited registration and a spay/neuter agreement. That's why we warn people that any breeder who will sell you a Maltese puppy before 12 weeks without a spay/neuter agreement is not a reputable breeder.

American Maltese Association


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*I Dont Have A Answer for you. But Please dont beat yourself over things you didnt know. I To am just learning so much here.*
*These so called sellers are a joke i wish they were all shut down.*
*So unfair to do this to puppy owners and the dear little furbabies.*
*8 1/2 pounds more to Love. Nickee In Pa**


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

I totally understand how upset you are but do not beat yourself up over what is already done, as Nickee as said. She is right. Your baby just has a little more to love! Now all that matters is that he has a good home where he knows nothing but love and caring. He looks beautiful in your little picture.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I can understand how you feel. I did too at one time think the AKC was more involved than just being a registry. We live and learn...no harm done and you now know.

Monte is a adorable......love and enjoy him. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Dont' feel bad, I got two from a BYB, one from a pet store adn two rescued... Plus I also foster and transport..
Most of us, as newbies at one time bought from a BYB or petstore , mostly since we didn't know where to find a Maltese.. but once we found this and other forums , we learned the difference and either adopted through rescue or shelters or real breeders. Real breeders seldom sell a lot of puppies since they're breeding to enhance the breed and for shows...
I got two of mine from a BYB, she had a nice clean house, puppies and the parents were part of the family, in the house, more of a hobby breeder... but still not legit, not proven lines...,no matter how nice and clean, still a BYB...
Two I rescued...strangely enough from the BYB I got my first two from, they were going to be euthanized, they'd outlived their usefullness and got passed to relatives and they were at the end of the line of relatives that would keep them. They ended up living in a barn with horses. when I got the call,I took them and planned on finding them a home... it ended up being mine...Can't help falling in love with these little fluffs!


----------



## Nycsparkle (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you for all your wonderful comments. I'm so happy I found this forum it really is an invaluable resource for knowledge. I also hope I didn't project that I was unhappy with Monte. I'm by no means a materialistic person, nor am I searching for perfection. I’ve been rescuing since I was a little girl, and rehabilitating anything that still had a breath. I drove my mother crazy with all the different animals I brought home to save. It was something that I just loved to do and my mother supported me.

The previous love of my life was Ozzie who I rescued, and was an Australian Shepherd and Newfoundland mix who was set to be euthanized. The bond I shared with him was like no other, I’ve tried to explain it to my husband but I could never find the words to describe it. Ozzie as a puppy seemed like a normal puppy, and I say “seemed” because I’ve been around dogs all my life and something always seemed a little off about him. As he got older it became more apparent, he trusted me and no one else which was a problem because we lived as a family with my ex husband and my eldest son. I’ve trained all my dogs and believe me when I tell you he “was” trained. I could take him to Central Park, tell him to sit stay and I could go take a cab around the city and come back and he would still be there when I returned, exactly where I left him. When he was younger I was able to take him to “Doggies on Parade” in the city and he was great with other dogs. He won several blue ribbons, and I truly believe he enjoyed the competitiveness of it all. I took him daily to the doggie park, but as he got older he started to become intolerant of anyone else but myself. I had my ex husband and son handle him as well, and initially like I said he was fine but as he got older it became a problem. 

I took him to one vet after another and everyone said the same thing, he has fear aggression, and needs to be put on Clomicalm. I really didn’t believe in administering him any type of drug, so I figured I’d hire a trainer that specialized in fear aggression. I can’t even begin to tell you how much that cost me, and it didn’t help him to say the least. Ultimately I opted to try the medication, what could it hurt if It could help? After giving him the medication after a period of time, even with really small doses he became lethargic and he just wasn’t himself by no means. It literally broke me apart, what type of life was that? Not knowing what to do I loved him with all my heart, and I pretty much had exhausted every avenue that I could possibly see. A year later my son and his friend ran for the back door and they jumped over him while he was sleeping. He was startled, and jumped up and bit my son along his belly. He didn’t need stitches but he did break the skin, and I felt like a terrible person for even having waited that long. I was also pregnant with my youngest. I reached out to my vet and she solemnly advised that she would never suggest putting down a part of anyone’s family but in this case it was necessary, that I had tried everything and I did the best that I could. Yet again I just wanted one more chance to save him, I asked her for a list of any doggie havens that would take him in, and she said there were but that she didn’t think they would take him. I decided I would call and at least ask……..every single place I called would not take him for one of two reasons a) he wasn’t a pure breed or b) he was too much of a liability. The world fell upon my shoulders, and I felt like I failed my most loyal and best friend. 

That experience left me scarred for life. I have returned to the local no kill shelters to go walk their dogs, or play fetch with and just show them some kind of human companionship. My heart really does break when you see how many of them are really out there. 

Not until recently did I decide I wanted a little fluff ball of joy. I have found a new love and his name is Monte, he is the sweetest and most adorable and handsome little guy I’ve set eyes on. He really has the best personality, and even at such a young age he is keen on your emotions. I was feeling a little under the weather and decided to lay down for a bit and he came and rested his head on mine, as if to say “I’m sorry you’re not feeling well mommy, I’m here for you”. I never in my life thought I would bond with another furry friend again, but Monte has truly stolen my heart, and has repaired that piece of my heart that was broken. I truly am grateful to have him in my life.

When I read all the info in this forum on BYB’s it just stirred up some unhealthy emotions on what I went through with Ozzie, where he came from, and the type of people who breed just for the cruel fun of making a dishonest dollar or two. I know better now, and thanks to all of you for all your posts, I’ve dived into several different topics in this forum and they’ve all been astoundingly helpful. 




Ozzie


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Awww, what a sad story! I'm sure you're still haunted to this day, but you should not feel like you failed him. It sounds like you did all you could do, and I think you did the right thing. When a dog becomes dangerous I think the humane thing to do is allow them the dignity of taking their last breath in your loving arms rather than turning them over to strangers, which there's no way that would be a better option for a dog who is so attached to his human. I'm so sorry for that though. Your little Monte is ridiculously cute! 8.5 lbs still sounds tiny to me as my guy is 12lbs!!! He ended up in rescue via BYB, I'm told the "breeder" that dropped him off at the pound said he's a purebred maltese. Hmmmm. But I don't care, just means I can squeeze him a little harder!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I agree, don't get upset with yourself about it. Your ozzie was a doll and I am so sorry you had such problems with him. 

Honestly, 8.5 lbs is not that big - they can get the size (or bigger) even if you buy from a reputable show breeder. He sounds like the 'perfect' maltese for you, and that is the only important thing here!


----------

